# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Meso Linux siç mesohej njehere e nje kohe....

## init-6

Eshte me shume nje referenc komandash linux me shpjegim te shkurter te disa prej komandave qe perdoren per operacione te perditshme me sistemin.

Ezine , AW01.
E gjeni te bashkangjitur.

Enjoy...

----------


## gimi_sky

komanda linuxi qe perdoren per operacione te perditshme?
disa nga komandat e perditshme qe nuk gjinden ne liste jan 
* ls
* cd
* mkdir
* rm
* mv
* ln -s 
* tar 
...

kjo liste qenka thjesht e pavlerë

----------

